# No Hot Water



## jodeelynn (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey Guys & Gals....

We are getting ready to leave for a 2 week boondocking adventure and I was going through my unit checklist to make sure everything is functioning!?!? Well, short story is that we have no hot water and I am clueless..Please help!

I guess I should point out that electric or propane have the same results...also running from the tank or city water hook up same result...and the pump is working fine!


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

jodeelynn said:


> Hey Guys & Gals....
> 
> We are getting ready to leave for a 2 week boondocking adventure and I was going through my unit checklist to make sure everything is functioning!?!? Well, short story is that we have no hot water and I am clueless..Please help!
> 
> I guess I should point out that electric or propane have the same results...also running from the tank or city water hook up same result...and the pump is working fine!


Sounds like your hot water tank is empty.You need to open up the bypass that would have been closed when winterizing the unit.So no anti freeze would enter the hotwater tank.Open up the pressure relief valve on the hotwater tank.If no water comes out then it is for sure empty.That being the case you have probably fried your electric element.The electric element on with no water in the tank is not a good thing.But will still work on propane.Hope this is your fix.The valve when open to the tank should be running same direction as the line that feeds the tank.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Hook up to city water and turn on the hot water at any sink. If water is flowing at the sink. Turn it off and go outside the trailer to the hot water heater. Slightly open the relief valve (shown in photo). If water sprays from the valve then you need to do other checks.

IF NO WATER sprays from the relief valve then your water heater is in bypass. To un-bypass it you need to get back into the trailer and find your electric (noisy)water pump. Close by the pump is a valve used to bypass the water heater during the winterizing of the trailer. The valve should "point" in the direction of the flow of water. The handle is the "pointer".

NOTE: WATER WILL FLOW FROM YOUR SINK'S HOT WATER TAP WHEN THE SYSTEM IS IN BYPASS BUT THE WATER IS NOT IN YOUR HOT WATER HEATER UNTIL YOU SWITCH OUT OF BYPASS.

*Typical Hot Water Heater and associated vital components:
*









WATER SYSTEM LOOKS SOMETHING LIKE THIS:










Tourdfox is correct about your electric element being fried if you turned on the electric when the hhot water tank was empty. That is why you should turn off the electric switch on the outside (see photo and note at GREEN DOT). I turn off outside H2) electric to ensure the inside switch doesn't get turned on "accidentally". Good luck and let us know what you find out.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

That is an excellent illustration Leedek.Good job.Covers all the bases.


----------



## dhb2222 (Sep 1, 2014)

Tourdfox said:


> That is an excellent illustration Leedek.Good job.Covers all the bases.


yes, grt pic. just got a 310tb. I also need to know where where hot water shut off is, and if the pump has the valve for filling anti-freeze. I guess im trying the easy way. haven't gotten chance to read the ...manual yet.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

dhb2222 said:


> That is an excellent illustration Leedek.Good job.Covers all the bases.


yes, grt pic. just got a 310tb. I also need to know where where hot water shut off is, and if the pump has the valve for filling anti-freeze. I guess im trying the easy way. haven't gotten chance to read the ...manual yet.








[/quote]

None of the trailers come with an anti freeze valve. You either have to buy it yourself or get a fitting to connect directly to the pump.


----------

